# Anyone experience Retrograde Ejaculation?



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Wondering if you had any success with Sudafed rather than Rx? When we saw the specialist (the wonderful man who helped us get pg with James) he said that Sudefed (sudafed?) works just as well as the Rx he gave us, but that he'd give us the Rx so we could avoid the whole "ID please?" and all that red flag crap that pops up if you buy Sudafed more than once a year (Iowa, dang meth)

Anyway, we're TTC again and we're going to give it ago with Sudafed before we head off the the specialist again, wondering if anyone had any luck with that.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

Dh has this, and he was prescribed otc pseudophedrine...he's taking Wal-phed (generic from Walgreens). We get id'd here in WI, too, which stinks. We don't have to have the prescription, but it saves us at least paying taxes on it. It shouldn't be a problem for you to buy it, though. My dad has terrible chronic sinuses and practically lives on the stuff, and he never has any trouble purchasing it (he's in IA, too).

Anyway, to answer your original question, dh's output (for lack of a better term) dramatically improved using pseudophedrine. Went from not having enough to even test, to getting a decent sized sample with a count of 75mil. We've got a few other male if factors going on, unfortunately, but we know that at least the pseudophedrine is helping with the retrograde ejaculation part of it. His dr told us it was alright to only take it from the start of my cycle until I o.

Good luck!


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks!

When we were first diagnosed, while TTC for James the dr perscribed Imiprime rather than Sudafed. He took Imiprime every day for 3 months. The Sudafed I believe he was supposed to take one hour before DTD which is what we've been doing.

With the Imiprime his results went from 0.15cc to 1.4cc and the count from 10mil to 100mil so we don't really have an issue with count, just volume.

GL to you and thank you for replying!


----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

So his dr recommended only taking it prior to bd? That's interesting...I should have dh call his dr to find out if that would work for him. He hates taking pseudophedrine constantly.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah, the uriologist we spoke to said only 1-2 hours before BD for best results. We've only been trying this for this month so not sure how well it works. Of course DH is a diabetic so that might have something to do with it, I'm not sure if his diabetes reacts with the sudafed.


----------



## newchicagomommy (Nov 15, 2006)

DH has this... we were not even planning for DD but he had a cold.. haha.. I am pretty sure it was the Sudafed! It made me feel a lot better, we weren't sure if it was going to be hard to get PG b/c of RE.. but it was our first month not preventing!!


----------

